# interior



## cstearns22 (Apr 24, 2004)

anyone person, or combinded knowlegde of interior on 240sx, 92, coupe. the car is in need of a new interior. and when i say interior im mean all the interior, everything. i want to fiberglass the dash and all the panels. may be apply some new vinyl in some areas of the paneling. new carpet, seats, headliner, stearing wheel and colume. and all he panels. *any ideas and new or used interior but good condition are more the apperciated.* in need of ideas and knowlegde.
thanxs


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

why? just take all the crap stuff out and lighten your load.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Have a chat to a auto retrimmer. Headlining is cheap, Reskinning dash is pricey. It may be cheaper to learn fibreglassing yourself. Its not that hard.


----------



## innes177 (Feb 21, 2004)

i have all the interior pieces if you want to experiment with diffrent things. they are the brown/tan ones....i swapped them out for the black/gray. Shipping would be a lot though


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

its kinda poitnless of doing it


----------



## draginSil80 (Mar 11, 2004)

iv got the same prob. i was thinking about getting carbonfiber trim but do i need the trim or is it n the kit?


----------



## cstearns22 (Apr 24, 2004)

ive researched and re-researched there is not much out there for what im trying to do. door panels have been done by audio professional. but thats about it besides dashes. there post and links are vague and not well explained. well im going to start this weekend. ill take pics and post them as i progress. ill also try to give steps and pics with detail to help those who are interested.


----------



## cstearns22 (Apr 24, 2004)

*give in it a shoot*

i am trying to get a mold.
1st i sprayed it with pam. then wraped stretchable wrap around it. trying to get a tight rap around it. smooth as i could get. a reminder is that this is just a mold. so what ever the problem with the mold. u can sand and fill and then sand. but the more perfect u get the wrap. the less sanding. i wraped it and then put 2 coats of fiberglass resine with hardener. let dry for 2 hours and form a tight mold.
2nd cut fiberglass matting to fit the trim. apply thin coat of fiberglass resine. apply matting to fit mold. extra is perfered. just a little with extra hanging a little over.
3rd i let dry for 2 hours and applied just resine. let dry for 4 hours.
4th apply coat of resne with hardener. let dry for 2 hours.

trying to post pics.


----------



## cstearns22 (Apr 24, 2004)

well i cant post pics but im trying to to create a web site and post links. i found a little trick.
supplys needed
1 wax paper
2 foil
3 fiberglass matting
4 resine

next cut strips of matting to make mold. make them small strips if you dont know what sizes your going to need.

then cut 2 pieces of wax paper to fit in your freezer and apply resine to one side of the paper. 

third place strips on paper w/resine and then apply resine to matting strips.

fourth place 2nd piece of wax paper with resine on one side to the matting with the resine side to matting. set in freezer wait 2 to 3 hours till matting is firm and easy to mold with out the mess.

stay tuned for more to come........


----------

